# Sunflower



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Clear skies very light wind. Open is triple through a draw. Long left bird shot out of winger towards a cut bank. Right hand retired thrown left to right up and out of draw. Flier inverted shot hip pocket to left hand bird. Lots of terrain and cover on the way.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Are the thrown in the order you described them in?

edit: I hear they are doing it really well.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes they are thrown in that order. Losers bracket is getting very crowded.


----------



## bzylstra (Oct 28, 2008)

I understand that after 30 dogs only 3 have done it without a handle. Dewey had 1 and Peterson had 2 of those w/o handle. It's going to be a long day...


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Heard they got through 40 dogs today. Between around 4:30 and 6:00 6 of 7 did it. So it sounds like now 10 of 40 did it.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

As GW would say "Are we having fun yet?"


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Anything on the derby?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Anything on the derby?


They finished in one day (three series) so the points chasers could head to the Texas Derby.

One of the primary points chasers won.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Since I only saw one derby dog double staked at Sunflower and North Texas it wasn't to hard to see who won. 

Were there any other places?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Howard N said:


> Since I only saw one derby dog double staked at Sunflower and North Texas it wasn't to hard to see who won.
> 
> Were there any other places?


My friend Ed Krueger took third with his dog Chef, and Steve Blythe took fourth with Paris. Sorry, I don't know who took second.


----------



## Peggyvineyard (Oct 3, 2010)

Still interested in all who won all the Derby places...thanks!


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Derby results 1 landry 2 peterson 3krueger 4 blythe rj payne j roberts j taylor


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

22 back to the land blind in the open:

7-12-13-15-17-18-19-20-23-26-27-30-31-33-34-35-37-39-43-52-53-55


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

17 back to the land blind in the amateur:

2-3-4-6-7-8-11-12-15-16-18-23-24-25-26-29-30


----------



## Marcia (Oct 28, 2003)

Derby Placements
1st #1 FRancis Landry - Charge
2nd #7 Bart Peterson - Tucker
3rd #3 Ed Krueger - Chef
4th # 13 Steve Blythe - Paris
RJ #15 Chris Payne - Pearl
Jam #12 Roberts/Obrien - Kate
Jam #18 Lonny Taylor Kaloe

Qual - to water blind 9 dogs


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open callbacks to the waterblind in the morning:

7-12-1315-17-18-19-20-21-23-27-30-31-34-37-43-52-53-55


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

To the waterblind in the amateur:

2-3-4-6-8-15-16-18-23-24-26


----------



## Marcia (Oct 28, 2003)

Am Callbacks to 4th - 9 dogs
#3 Dave Winters - Daisy
#4 Monte Wulf - Belle
#6 Phil Carson - Cosmo
#8 Linda Noga - Ruger 
#15 Swede Anderson - Lady
#16 Mike Loggins - Missy
#18 Mike Loggins - Tiger
#23 Haley Michael Castilli
#24 Monte Wulf - Otter

Qual Placements
1st Mike Loggins - #16 Tuff Enuff To Wear Pink
2nd John Hoggatt - #4 Rainwaters FT.Benning Soldier
3rd Jon Dunn - #18 Dunn's Red Baron of Weezer
4th Pain Rainbolt - #1 Meet Joe Black's Daughter Kismet
RJ Steve Blythe - #12 Lone Willow's Hannah Montana

Open - 18 dogs back to 3rd series Numbers to follow


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Marcia said:


> Am Callbacks to 4th - 9 dogs
> #3 Dave Winters - Daisy
> #4 Monte Wulf - Belle
> #6 Phil Carson - Cosmo
> ...


*Way to go Mike and John! Congratz on QAA!! Also congrats to John, Steve, and PAIN!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Way to go Mike and John! Congratz on QAA!! Also congrats to John, Steve, and PAIN!!!!*
> 
> *Aaron*


Ive been called a lot worse.


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to all Qual placements! Way to go Mike! (And Paul, were you misbehaving? When I saw your name change, I wondered if it was a Freudian slip on Marcia's part... ) 
Sorry I couldn't be there for the weekend as I missed seeing everyone. 

Again, congrats to all!

Gretchen


----------



## Patriot (Jun 6, 2005)

Qual Placements
1st Mike Loggins - #16 Tuff Enuff To Wear Pink
2nd John Hoggatt - #4 Rainwaters FT.Benning Soldier
3rd Jon Dunn - #18 Dunn's Red Baron of Weezer
4th Pain Rainbolt - #1 Meet Joe Black's Daughter Kismet
RJ Steve Blythe - #12 Lone Willow's Hannah Montana


Way to go Hoggatt & Major!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Congrats to Mike Loggins AM 1st and Qual 1st and i think he got another AM placement also. Mike trains and handles his dogs and is a member of 3 field trial clubs ,Sunflower, Cimarron and Tulsa. Congratulations, what a great weekend.*


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Way to go Michael!
Congrats on the Q placement Paul. You get to buy the steaks at the next trial.


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go, Mike! What a great weekend you had. Congrats! 

Gretchen


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Open from what I heard
1st-Bart Peterson
2nd-Jim Beck
3rd-Dewey/Thief-Yipee
4th-Dewey/Rocker-Yippee
Do not know all the jams


----------



## GLFLYER (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats to all @ Hazelton....and super congrats to Mike Loggins, what a weekend. Also, thanks to Paul for his work with Kiz.


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Amateur results

1st tiger /loggins
2nd cosmo/carson
3rd daisy/winters
4th belle/wulf
RJ haley/ castelli

I think those are correct, 

thanks to the traylors for their hospitality, feeding us and letting us play on their family grounds.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats to Haley on her RJ!!!! She sure knows how to stay in there! What a [email protected]!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> thanks to the traylors for their hospitality, feeding us and letting us play on their family grounds.


And many thanks to everyone who helped put on the trial so the rest of us could come play.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Open from what I heard
> 1st-Bart Peterson
> 2nd-Jim Beck
> 3rd-Dewey/Thief-Yipee
> ...


Congratulations to Scott and the Sieverts!!!

Also to Mike and his rug for the RJ in the AM!

JS


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Way to go Scott and the team Theif & Rocker ....Jimmy


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Congrats to Mike Loggins- Great Weekend! -- Q- Win with Pink - Am-Win with Tiger!

Congrats to Bart Peterson - Open win with Truman - and Derby 2nd place with Tucker!

The Sunflower hospitality was great - Thanks!


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks to all of you who came to Sunflower Retriever Clubs Fall Field Trial.
And, Congratulations to ALL who went home with a ribbon and/or a trophy.

It was a long weekend for sure and we appreciate Tom and Marcia Traylor
for hosting the SRC Fall event.

Thank you Judges... Open: Pat Kenny and Tom Traylor
AM: Gary Galloway and Darrel Brown
Qual/Derby: Doug Bloom and Jay Patton

I had the opportunity to work with most of you and I hope you come back
someday and judge for us again.

Also thanks to the members who worked and to those contestants who 
jumped in and helped when we needed it. 

We at Sunflower hope you all had a great time.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats to Mike Loggins on a great trial....and to Pain Rainbolt!

fp


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Great weekend Mike!
Dave & Daisy: good old dog and rhubarb wine! 
Way to go guys!


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

birdthrower51 said:


> Open from what I heard
> 1st-Bart Peterson
> 2nd-Jim Beck
> 3rd-Dewey/Thief-Yipee
> ...


Way to go, Bart. Thanks to the Traylors for their ever so good hospitality.


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to all those who placed in the Open. Bart, it had to have been the Tootsie Pops that gave you the edge...

G


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Mike Loggins for a double win! Good goin!


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Just Finally got home and unpacked from Sunflower. Thank you all for coming and congrats to all the winners. Just for your info the dogs that placed were.

1. Truman - Bart Peterson
2. Otter - Jim Beck
3. Thief - Scott Dewey
4. Rocker - Scott Dewey

Can not rember the jams other than Scott recieved the Rjam and two other jams and Bart Also recieved a jam and I gave one to Steve Blythe. 

I worked at the Open the whole weekend and will tell you all of the tests were very tough and challenging. It was a pleasure to watch these dogs. 

LT


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats to Truman and Bart Peterson on your win.

Good job Otter and Jim Beck.

Congrats to Dewey crew color too.


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats to Jon and Red!!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

WAY TO GO Seiverts!! Bart and Jim too--CONGRATS!

Glenda, are your dogs qualified for Nat'l or did these placements get them qualified??


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to the Rock River Crew!!! Also, to Beck and Peterson on their placements as well as all of those that placed in the Am!!

Aaron*


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Sorry to say Ann, we are chasing that Blue Ribbon.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

So Awesome for you!!!! "2nd John Hoggatt - #4 Rainwaters FT.Benning Soldier" 

I have a boy sitting here that looks like and FC after trailing down 2 wounded pheasants for 1/2 mile and 1/4 mile respectively.

Would give almost anything to have that QAA for him. Congrats John.

Also I have a new son in law that is in Ft Benning in Ranger training. We are very proud of him also. Can you tell us the story behind Major's name?


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

drbobsd said:


> So Awesome for you!!!! "2nd John Hoggatt - #4 Rainwaters FT.Benning Soldier"
> 
> I have a boy sitting here that looks like and FC after trailing down 2 wounded pheasants for 1/2 mile and 1/4 mile respectively.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

"Major" was born while my son was in basic training @ Ft Benning GA." 
A Major is "Field Grade Officer -so this pup I was planning on "field trialing" - SO - I connected Field Grade Officer to Field Trials, as a tribute to my son's commitment.

I am proud of "Major" - But that is only a speck of dust as I compare that to the pride I have in my son- Sgt Matthew J. Hoggatt - MOS 11B, combat veteran-OEF 09,currently stationed @ Ft Knox,Ky., also currently competing for NCO of the year - at the Brigade level. He is planning on getting out, next Sept. and finishing his degree and possibly going back to the Army as a Commissioned Officer.

Thanks for asking.....!!!!


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

J Hoggatt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> "Major" was born while my son was in basic training @ Ft Benning GA."
> A Major is "Field Grade Officer -so this pup I was planning on "field trialing" - SO - I connected Field Grade Officer to Field Trials, as a tribute to my son's commitment.
> ...


John, Congrats to you! You are hard headed and soft hearted just like my friends Mike Loggins and Paul Rainbolt.........and I imagine your dogs are just the same. Good job!!!!!


Bruce


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

After giving Mike the business Saturday after the Q win... I thought he was giving it back to me when he told me he won the Am. Two blues and two plaques! He's da man! Good times, enjoyed the weekend.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Dave and Daisy on that 3rd in the Amateur! What a dog!

John


----------



## rhaniel dean (Oct 20, 2010)

hi,im just new in this forum.


----------

